
Ask HN: Is there a way to parse the the Up/Down Vote data for my comments? - sigmaprimus
I know we&#x27;re really not supposed to whine about down voting etc. And this is not me whining but rather me asking about something interesting that has occurred with one of my recent comments.  I wrote what is probably a very partisan comment recently,(Sorry) and have noticed several swings of +3 and -3 votes on my comment. It really doesn&#x27;t bother me the + or - but I was interested in finding out how many people actually clicked either the + or - . Is it possible to measure what I would call the &quot;Impact&quot; of my comment, EG. number of Votes? Maybe I&#x27;m asking for something that this site was not designed to do, or falls beyond the intention of the point system, but I figured I would ask anyways. Thanks :)
======
sigmaprimus
Another Data Point that may be of interest is the order that the Up/Down Votes
occurred. EG My comment was up voted by a bunch of viewers initially then
later as the cooler heads prevailed it was down voted, or it could be an
indication of Time of day that the voting occurred: EG Right or Left wing
zealots are up late at night( although I doubt this one as this site is about
as global as you can get)....but then maybe votes tied to regions..IDK its
just a neat thought I figured I would share!

